# How long do I have to take the NREMT?



## JRD761 (Aug 25, 2010)

I took and passed the class in around May 2009.
I didn't go take my NREMT because I didn't think the whole EMS thing was for me..
But now being unemployed for several months and not being able to find a job, I'm thinking about going and taking the NREMT anyways.


My question is, how long do you have after you have completed a course to take the NREMT? Does it expire at some point?

(I've attached an image of what my NREMT website looks like, if it helps..)


----------



## rbromme (Aug 25, 2010)

Successful completion of a state-approved EMT-Basic course that meets or exceeds the U.S. Department of Transportation EMT-Basic National Standard Curriculum. You must have completed the course within the past two years. Your Program Director must verify your successful completion of the course on the NREMT web site. 

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/reg_basic_history.asp


----------

